# Win a RAM DAC-AMP20 - Closed



## Sonnie

*RAM DAC-AMP20*​
The DAC-AMP20 is a DAC, Digital to Analog Converter, with Optical and USB Inputs, and an Amplifier with both Headphone and Speaker Outputs. Its perfect for connecting a pair of Stereo Speakers to your computer or for listening to your new TV with digital output over headphones.

This tiny little DAC takes up almost no space on your computer desk, powers normal 8 ohm speakers (10 Watts/Channel), drives a set of headphones and sounds fantastic! 

Win this review unit compliments of Home Theater Shack and RAM Electronics!

Read our review of the RAM DAC-AMP20.

To enter the giveaway, you must have at least 10 posts and tell us you want to be entered by posting below in this thread. We will draw a winner at the end of November 2011. :T


----------



## koyaan

*Re: Win a RAM DAC-AMP20*

Please enter me in the drawing.


----------



## smurphy522

*Re: Win a RAM DAC-AMP20*

Please count me in!


----------



## Jon Liu

*Re: Win a RAM DAC-AMP20*

Count me in for the drawing! Thanks Sonnie!


----------



## gimp

*Re: Win a RAM DAC-AMP20*

Please enter me in the drawing.


----------



## xmaoo190

Please enter me in to the drawing.


----------



## kadijk

Love to be in!! Thanks for another draw HTS.


----------



## Trizzly

Please count me in!


----------



## Quijibo

*Re: Win a RAM DAC-AMP20*

I'll throw my name in the hat.


----------



## brad.wilson1011

*Re: Win a RAM DAC-AMP20*

Please enter me into the drawing!


----------



## spartanstew

*Re: Win a RAM DAC-AMP20*

Count me in, my computer audio needs help


----------



## KalaniP

*Re: Win a RAM DAC-AMP20*

I'm in!


----------



## Jasonpctech

*Re: Win a RAM DAC-AMP20*

Very cool, I don't have a Headphone amp yet. Please enter me.


----------



## Binary

*Re: Win a RAM DAC-AMP20*

Please enter me to win,

I'd love to try this DAC as it would be perfect for my setup, I just moved my computer away from my main audio system, and have a decent pair of bookshelves, but find that the current way to run it is missing quite a bit of detail that was there when i had it on SPDIF out.

The headphone amp is a major plus for computer gaming, and two channel is the only way to game, so i'd like to try that part too. But the fact that it has the amp built in, also makes it very intriguing for my bookshelves.

I'd love to compare this to my HT receiver in stereo mode with the SPDIF in, and with straight 2ch analog input.


----------



## velillen

*Re: Win a RAM DAC-AMP20*

Please enter me into the drawing!


----------



## PoTee

*Re: Win a RAM DAC-AMP20*

In please. If won this would at last give me the chance to get decent sound out of my computer speakers plus the head set that is in use at night.


----------



## mjcmt

*Re: Win a RAM DAC-AMP20*

I have the required posts and would like to enter to win the review sample of the RAM usb dac amp. It's funny, I recently acquired a used pair of JBL Control One speakers for my iMac and have begun to search for an amp for my computer. Cool!


----------



## fergi

*Re: Win a RAM DAC-AMP20*

I'd like to be entered in the drawing.


----------



## Research2010

*Re: Win a RAM DAC-AMP20*

I'd like to be entered to win the RAM DAC-AMP20. Thank you.


----------



## jmy2469

*Re: Win a RAM DAC-AMP20*

Count me in!


----------



## waldo563

*Re: Win a RAM DAC-AMP20*

I would like a shot at this DAC.


----------



## Alex2507

*Re: Win a RAM DAC-AMP20*

I want to be entered. :yikes:


----------



## vann_d

*Re: Win a RAM DAC-AMP20*

Awesome, please enter me in the drawing. thanks!


----------



## Gregr

*Re: Win a RAM DAC-AMP20*

I want to be entered in the RAM DAC-AMP20 giveaway; RAM Electronics DAC and Power Supply.


----------



## TagUrToast

*Re: Win a RAM DAC-AMP20*

Count me in


----------



## IDynamic

FREE STUFF...... me too, me too.....


----------



## rab-byte

Count me in!


----------



## swingin

*Re: Win a RAM DAC-AMP20*

Count me in please, i just love free stuff..


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: Win a RAM DAC-AMP20*

*Congratulations to Gregr ... he wins the RAM DAC-AMP20!*

We appreciate you being a member here at Home Theater Shack and hope you enjoy the unit. :T


----------



## rab-byte

Congrats!


----------



## Gregr

*Re: Win a RAM DAC-AMP20*

WOWEEEEEEEEE ZowEE I won!!!!!

I won! 





I I won!





I I won!

W
O
N

I still cant believe it.


Thanks


----------



## kadijk

Congrats Gregr. Enjoy your new gear!


----------



## PoTee

*Re: Win a RAM DAC-AMP20*

Congrats. Enjoy it 

PoTee


----------



## ALMFamily

*Re: Win a RAM DAC-AMP20*

Nice!!! Grats Greg - enjoy it! :clap:


----------



## cdunphy

*Re: Win a RAM DAC-AMP20*

I'm In I am very interested in winning this product.I have been thinking about getting the tapai amp I hve a pair of m audio speakers I am not using at the moment because I had to move my home theater stuff to my imac 27 inch. My parents live with me now so I let them have the living room and the 52 inch sony
Anyway count me in thanks.
CD


----------



## ALMFamily

cdunphy said:


> I'm In I am very interested in winning this product.I have been thinking about getting the tapai amp I hve a pair of m audio speakers I am not using at the moment because I had to move my home theater stuff to my imac 27 inch. My parents live with me now so I let them have the living room and the 52 inch sony
> Anyway count me in thanks.
> CD


Just so you know - the drawing was last year. Which reminds me - how is it working out Greg?


----------



## fergi

*Re: Win a RAM DAC-AMP20*

Please enter me in the drawing.


----------



## cdunphy

*Re: Win a RAM DAC-AMP20*

I thought I was in todays now yesterdays posts...coulda sworn I deleted it. I guess I will go ahead and try the tapai amp. Just goes to show you should always be aware of where you are :=)
CD


----------



## Savjac

*Re: Win a RAM DAC-AMP20*

A most excellent gift. Please enter me in the drawing.
Thank You


----------



## Gregr

*Re: Win a RAM DAC-AMP20*



ALMFamily said:


> Just so you know - the drawing was last year. Which reminds me - how is it working out Greg?


Hi,
Hey all, somehow this old giveaway thread has been put up on new posts and is being mistaken for the NEW GIVEAWAY THREAD. 

Go to the HOME page and look under Forum announcements for the new giveaway of the "RAM DAC-AMP20".

Good Luck all.

Joe, right now I wish I could use this with REW but its a DAC not ADC and not 15volts.

I'm not using my RAM DAC-Amp20 if anybody has a need for one of these let me know.


----------

